# Can the water ever be too warm?



## Cowgirlthing (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey there! So I set up a new tank and heater, but unfortunately I do not have an interior thermometer, just the plain outside sticky one. That one is reading 88F or 31C, but I adjusted the heater and the reading is still the same, I reckon that thermometer is not working and I can only get another interior one Friday when I get the Betta, however I dipped my finger in the water and it is nice and warm but not too warm. Can the water be too warm? I mean subtract boiling and ridiculously hot water, I know better then.

A few other questions!
There are bubbles on my filter, just little bubbles in it and the heater, is that normal or?
How long can a Betta survive in the store bag/cup that is given? Will it give me time to adjust the water with a proper thermometer and then slowly release him into the tank?​


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That does seem too warm. The heater may be defective so you could try returning it. I'd say 82F max.
He will survive long enough to put him in the tank. They sometimes spend months in those cups after all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

It should be between 78 and 80... 88 is much too warm, and they will die at about 90

You are better off with no heater than with the water too warm. They will not die at room temp its just not ideal.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

blufish425 said:


> It should be between 78 and 80... 88 is much too warm, and they will die at about 90


Goldfish can manage 90 degrees, so I have a hard time believing a betta can't. "They will die" is a very strong statement to make. On what do you base this?


----------



## bettaHI (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with jaysee. Blufish, is there anyway you can prove that statement?..my 10g sorority gets to as high as 90 degrees during the day and my girls, even guppies, are not going crazy as if they are boiling in there.

OP: They will be fine in 88 degrees. Dont worry!


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

If goldfish can live at 90, then something else must have cooked my uncle's fish when his heater malfunctioned and heated the water from 70 to 90 overnight. (I was traumatized by this at a very young age because I was absolutely convinced it was my fault and for what seemed like a long time to an 8 year old, my uncle decided to let me think it was.)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

32 degrees celsius/90 degrees Fahrenheit shouldn't kill a betta. I had some of my hospital tanks at around 31/32 degrees for weeks and none of the fish in there suffered from it. 

I did have a pair of bettas get cooked but that was when the heater went past 100 degrees Farenheit. 

However, generally most people prefer to keep their bettas around the 76-82 degree mark.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

There is a reason every single tropical fish website you can find recommends 78-82, and lots say 78-80. I have read many forums where people report losing their fish as soon as the water starts creeping above 90. Though I'm sure some has to do with the sensitivity of the individual fish. They even make aquarium chillers for people that live where the climate is too warm to keep fish even at room temp.

If you would like to read about what temperature can kill your betta, please reference the following. 
http://www.bettatalk.com/water.htm


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree with the link that exposure to *over 95 degrees *(close to 100)is likely to kill bettas, and most other fish as well. There is a HUGE difference between over 95 and about 90 degrees (which includes high 80's). Quite literally, a life or death difference.

I'm not saying anything for or against the legitimacy of what that person put up on their website, but either way it hardly validates your statement that "they will die at about 90", especially when that's not even the info being presented.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

My original point, was really that a steady temperature of 88 is too high, and that is quite valid. I'm not going to debate about lethal temperatures, as I'm sure it varies on a case by case basis. Clearly I worded my statement too literally, I meant it more as a warning as in, '90* is approaching a dangerous temperature for your fish.' The OP asked if the water can be TOO warm, and the simple answer is, yes.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

sainthogan said:


> If goldfish can live at 90, then something else must have cooked my uncle's fish when his heater malfunctioned and heated the water from 70 to 90 overnight. (I was traumatized by this at a very young age because I was absolutely convinced it was my fault and for what seemed like a long time to an 8 year old, my uncle decided to let me think it was.)


There is no "if". They can and do. People with ponds often report temps in the low 90s in the summer. Does that mean that EVERY fish can handle such temps? Of course not. Not all fish are created equal.

I can speak to my own experience, keeping goldfish at 88-89 for a heat treatment in quarantine. My heaters are calibrated to the tank and take the temp from 75 to 89 overnight. Too, I once had a heater malfunction (back when I heated my show tanks) heating the water to just over 90 and none of my fish died, including goldfish and corys. I don't know how long the temp was elevated like that.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

blufish425 said:


> Clearly I worded my statement too literally,.


One of the problems in this hobby is someone saying something, and then others that don't know any better repeat it until it's "common knowledge". Just sayin - words have meanings.

I do agree, that high 80s is unnecessarily warm.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes a steady temperature of 88 is too high. However most fish can survive temperatures well in to the 90s. I live in FL and none of my stock tanks are chilled so temps in those tanks are routinely in the high 80 and the goldfish are quiet happy.I't not the Temperature that kills the livestock it is O2 depletion at high temperature that kills livestock 

Rick


----------



## spiralsong (Aug 22, 2013)

My betta is lethargic and depressed at 80*F. After s-l-o-w-l-y turning up the heater, I've found that 84*F is his preferred temp. He and his tankmates all seem pretty healthy, eating well, behaving as expected with no discernable illnesses. He certainly appears happier than he was at 80*F, much more engaged and alert.

So maybe 88*F is a little on the warmish side, but as long as one acclimates the new denizens slowly to the new temp and make sure all water params are okay, the fish should be okay, too. I'd just make sure the temp doesn't go much higher than where it's at now, to be on the safe side.


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

During this heatwave, I have unplugged all of my heaters as my tanks get anywhere between 82 - 86. Everybody seems to be doing just fine, and most of my bettas are even making bubble nests. I don't intend to keep the water that warm after this wave breaks -- it's usually right at 80 for all tanks.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Unplugging the heater won't make the tank any cooler if the water temp is higher than what the heater is set to.


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, I realize that. But there's pretty much nothing I can do and from others' opinions, my fish aren't in danger.


----------

